# hugh figured live edge black cherry slab



## davduckman2010 (Apr 2, 2015)

just got warm enough to start sanding down some big slabs I have laying around heres a hugh super figured black cherry slab / mantle / bar top or what ever. this suckers 8 ft long 14 wide at its thinnest and 4 inches thick . has realy sharp crotch figure . its quarter sawn by the looks of it cool inclusions.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 11 | Way Cool 5


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 2, 2015)

Man, that's a beauty. Love the crotch figure in this one.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 2, 2015)

Good looking slab Duck !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 2, 2015)

Lots of bowls in that one! Don't let the flatworkers get it! 

Nice slab!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 2, 2015)

gman2431 said:


> Lots of bowls in that one! Don't let the flatworkers get it!
> 
> Nice slab!



Don't let the turners get it Duck- they will turn the damn thing into pen blanks!!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 2, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> Don't let the turners get it Duck- they will turn the damn thing into pen blanks!!!!!!!



I promise to go no smaller than PM blanks...

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 3


----------



## David Van Asperen (Apr 3, 2015)

Don't know what it will end up being but it looks awesome just as it is. Wood too good to cut?
Dave

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 4, 2015)

gman2431 said:


> Lots of bowls in that one! Don't let the flatworkers get it!
> 
> Nice slab!



That looks great just as it is, don't touch it with a saw anymore! Don't listen to those turners, they've been sniffing too much CA

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 4, 2015)

Cherry is right! Righteous! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 4, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> Don't let the turners get it Duck- they will turn the damn thing into pen blanks!!!!!!!



Or worse! Hairsticks!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## El Guapo (Apr 4, 2015)

Holy smokes, Duck! That is gorgeous!! What is going to happen to this chunk of cherry?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 4, 2015)

El Guapo said:


> Holy smokes, Duck! That is gorgeous!! What is going to happen to this chunk of cherry?


dont know yet still has some drying to do. bar top / mantle or maybe a canoe bet nobodys got a cherry canoe

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

